# setting Print area for expanding or shrinking Data



## tom pavlak (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello, i have created a Sheet using VFP 6.0 it all is working fine. my problem is this, i need to print the sheet without setting the print area staticly. if i do that and my sheet is beyound that cell the end of the xls wont print.

i have removed the code to set the print area but then my hidden cells which contain formulas print, dont want that either.

i have played with the usedrange like this
local nrows
nrows = osheet.usedrange.rows.count
osheet.printout(nrows)

this still prints out the hidden cells and they are seperate from the sheet.

anyone have a Foxpro Solution?!  i dont think i get the usedrange.

Tom


----------

